# Flightless BB cock w/Frill for adoption



## LuisO (Nov 14, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

This young cock bird needs a home where he can be with birds that can't fly I guess. He loves being with the other birds but because he can't fly he misses out on alot. I tried putting him in a cage next to the other birds but he just wants out. I would like to find someone who has or specializes in keeping flightless birds for his company. Or someone who doesn't mind having a companion pet bird that does NOT fly. I wish I could keep him but I just don't have enough time.

There is NO Re-Homing fee only shipping, if needed. I will try and get a photo of him asap. He is ready NOW!

Thanks!

Luis

P.S. He is handsome and will be a nice LOOKER when he gets older. He has a nice little chest frill as well.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

LuisO said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> This young cock bird needs a home where he can be with birds that can't fly I guess. He loves being with the other birds but because he can't fly he misses out on alot. I tried putting him in a cage next to the other birds but he just wants out. I would like to find someone who has or specializes in keeping flightless birds for his company. Or someone who doesn't mind having a companion pet bird that does NOT fly. I wish I could keep him but I just don't have enough time.
> 
> ...


How old is this little guy? I've got to leave but I MIGHT know someone who would take it.


----------



## LuisO (Nov 14, 2005)

Hi Lovebirds,

He is still young. He is an 07 bird, born in June.

Thanks!

Luis


----------



## LuisO (Nov 14, 2005)

ok, not the best photo of this stud but he will be a looker. Sorry for the poor quality, I'm using the built in web-cam on the laptop.










Thanks!!

Luis

P.S. OH man, the eye with one is going to have!!!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

He sure deserves a great home, Luis! 

WHAT A CUTIE!! 

Of course, he IS a Blue Bar like Squeaks, so I have to admit, I'm a little partial!    

Shi


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Luiso, I think I've found someone that will take this bird. It will have to be shipped as they are in Washington state. I just sent her an email along with the picture you posted here. I'll let you know when I hear back......she's been going back and forth about wanting or not wanting another bird, but think she's finally made up her mind.
Oh, are you SURE this is a cock bird? This lady has a hen, so it's doesn't really matter. She's planning on building a loft made special for "non-flying" birds............


----------



## LuisO (Nov 14, 2005)

Hi Lovebirds,

That sounds awsome! Shipping won't be a problem now that its getting cooler. He is a Cock bird for sure! If for any reason at any time, she does not want the bird any longer after a time, please ask her if I can reserve the right to get it back? I just want to make sure this guy always has a home. He's been here for a while so I've grown a little attachement but its ok that he goes. I'm excited! I hope she goes through with it. He will make some really nice kids if given the chance.

Luis


----------



## LuisO (Nov 14, 2005)

O, and the photos, not the best taken with PC webcam and he is in Molt so his frill isnt there. lol He looks cool with it.

Luis


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Here's a picture of Walter. They named her before they knew it was a "her"......LOL
This pic was taken when they first rescued her.


----------



## LuisO (Nov 14, 2005)

Cool, Oh man he has a GF now! haha! I don't think he's grown up enough yet though, might take him a little time to start dancing for her. lol Luis


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Just wanted to let you know that I just got an email from the people who are interested in your little bird. Said they had been busy and hadn't forgotten about me......LOL
they are still "discussing" shipping the bird. They've never done it so aren't real comfortable, so.......that's where it stands right now. I've tried to explain the process and assure them.........
I should hear something in a day or two hopefully.............


----------



## LuisO (Nov 14, 2005)

Thanks Renee. He is waiting. I recently clipped his flights because he gets too excited and tries to take off. He ends up hitting things so his flights will have to be cut when they get too long.

Luis


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

LuisO said:


> Thanks Renee. He is waiting. I recently clipped his flights because he gets too excited and tries to take off. He ends up hitting things so his flights will have to be cut when they get too long.
> 
> Luis


I've sent an email to this lady explaining all about shipping birds, as she wrote and had no clue how it worked. That was about 3 days ago. Hopefully, I'll hear something soon. If this don't work out soon, I've got another possibilty. Talked to a lady in MI for a long time on the phone last night that is looking for a pet pigeon. Strictly inside bird.


----------



## LuisO (Nov 14, 2005)

Hi Renee,

Thanks for the update. He is still here, doing fine. Keep me updated.

Luis


----------



## LuisO (Nov 14, 2005)

Hi Renee,

I think this little guy is going to stay here with me. I'm going to add him to a portable roller kit I'll be starting up soon. With him being flightless I think he would be an awsome candidate as a dropper now that I'm getting into this portable kit thing. I'm afraid like hell about the rollers bening moved, but other people have done it with no issues. I "Frillo" here will be a really cool mascot for the flying team.

Thanks for all your help and thank you to all who have shown an interest in "Frillo"

Thanks!

Luis

P.S. This post may be deleted.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

LuisO said:


> Hi Renee,
> 
> I think this little guy is going to stay here with me. I'm going to add him to a portable roller kit I'll be starting up soon. With him being flightless I think he would be an awsome candidate as a dropper now that I'm getting into this portable kit thing. I'm afraid like hell about the rollers bening moved, but other people have done it with no issues. I "Frillo" here will be a really cool mascot for the flying team.
> 
> ...


L

Luis, I forgot to write you back. I let the couple know that you had decided to keep this bird. They never got back to me anyway.
I think they've got a person that may adopt the bird.


----------

